# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Nỗi nhớ Hà Nội ở cà phê Acoustic 90 - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Cafe Acoustic 90*
> 
> _90 Tôn Thất Tùng, P.Bến Thành, Q.1, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cafe Acoustic 90_


*Điểm khiến người ta ấn tượng với quán là những bức ký họa về Hà Nội không chỉ hiện diện dọc trên con hẻm nhỏ vào quán, mà còn trên tường, trên trần nhà... khiến người xa quê man mác một nỗi buồn.*


Có số nhà khá đẹp và tọa lạc trên một trong những con đường thuộc hàng sầm uất nhất thành phố, đường Tôn Thất Tùng (Q.1) song hành trình tìm đến Acoustis 90 không dễ, bởi quán nằm khuất trong một con hẻm chỉ vừa đủ cho hai xe máy chạy ngược chiều, và bị che khuất bởi hàng chục quán lớn nhỏ khác luôn được "lấp đầy" bởi lượng dân văn phòng khá đông đổ ra vào mỗi trưa chiều.

Khó khăn như vậy, song bạn sẽ dễ dàng nhận ra Acoustic 90 khi dong xe đến đầu hẻm nhờ những bức tranh ký họa sống động về phố cổ Hà Nội. Những bức tranh mà khi chạy dọc theo nó để vào quán, bạn chợt có những cảm xúc rất lạ, vừa như gần gũi, vừa như xa xôi, lúc lại nao lòng.

Bước vào quán, cảm xúc ấy càng mãnh liệt hơn với hàng chục, hàng trăm bức tranh phố cổ Hà Nội nối tiếp nhau trải dài trên tường, trên xà nhà. Xúc cảm ấy khiến những người con Hà Nội chợt nhớ quê da diết, còn những bạn trẻ của mọi miền khác lại cháy bỏng ước mơ một lần đến Thủ đô.






Người thiết kế quán hẳn rất yêu Hà Nội nên không chỉ làm sống lại phố cổ thông qua những bức tranh, mà nghệ thuật sắp đặt đúng lúc, đúng chỗ cùng hương gỗ thoang thoảng trong không gian cũng mang đến cho các bạn trẻ cảm giác như đang ngồi trong một góc phố ở Hà Nội, nhấm nháp thức uống quen thuộc, nghe người bán hàng buông một tiếng rao từ xa, hay thoảng qua một chiếc xe máy lao ra từ trong ngõ nhỏ, khuấy động cái không gian vốn yên tĩnh đến trầm buồn.

Riêng với các bạn trẻ không phải người Hà Nội, Acoustic 90 thích hợp cho một cuộc rong chơi ngắn tránh xa tiếng còi xe, tiếng rao của người bán hàng rong hay những nhộn nhịp, tất bật của cuộc sống để hòa mình vào không gian mộc, cảm giác âm trầm, sâu lắng của phố cổ Hà Nội.

Ban ngày đã đẹp, ban đêm quán còn lung linh hơn với chục ngọn nến được đặt dọc theo con đường tranh, hay những góc đèn được thiết kế ấn tượng càng mang đến cảm giác ấm áp và thân tình. Trong không gian dịu nhẹ ấy, những lời hát ngọt ngào, giai điệu đằm thắm của những tình khúc về Hà Nội cùng những món nước yêu thích càng khiến lòng người chênh vênh và hoài niệm.















> *Cafe Acoustic 90*
> 
> _90 Tôn Thất Tùng, P.Bến Thành, Q.1, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cafe Acoustic 90_



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## Amp21

Nghệ thuật quá

----------


## khanhszin

mình cảm giác nó giống bức trang đường ở HN hơn

----------


## lunas2

những bức tranh rất tinh tế

----------


## khoan_gieng

Kết mấy bức tranh quá
Rất đẹp

----------


## anhduc83

Quán rất có phong cách, lúc nào vô SG phải qua đây mới đc

----------


## songthan

đúng là mang âm hưởng Hà Nội
người nào mà vào Sài Gòn lâu đến quán này thì đúng là tuyệt vời

----------


## dauhalan

nhìn vào lại nhớ hà nội xưa
quán này mấy người xa Hà Nội chắc thik lắm

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là rất tuyệt vời, ý tưởng thật hay và độc đáo.

----------


## dung89

Cafe bệt lên ngôi

----------

